# Fracino Contempo 2 dual fuel fault



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi guys!

help needed.

I bought this machine two months ago and it has been just test used - I'm about to start mobile business here in Finland.

two days ago I relocated it, and while doing so, I unconnected the water pump wires and while reconnecting it, I accidentally screwed the water pump cover box screw through Live wire.

when turning the machine on, I saw big spark.

I fixed the problem, but it had burned the fuse (3A15). I replaced it and now the *machine seems to be working, but water pump is running all the time*, even though the water indicator says it's full.

what to do?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Where you pierced the wire did you replace it OR just remove the screw and replace the fuse ? If you did is the cable shorted together inside the covering ?


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

I did replace it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try removing the connection to the fill probe, does the pump stop ? if yes clean the fill probe. If not the problem lies elsewhere.

Check for any burnt connections on the wiring system. Check the simple things before looking at blown electronic components.


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Try removing the connection to the fill probe, does the pump stop ? if yes clean the fill probe. If not the problem lies elsewhere.
> 
> Check for any burnt connections on the wiring system. Check the simple things before looking at blown electronic components.


 Where is fill probe located?

I checked Connections and did not find any burned ones. I will recheck as well as I can - hard to get hands to every place 🥴


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The fill probe is on top of the boiler towards the centre, L/H side


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

When i unplug fill probe, it will start fill the boiler (solenoid(?) opens and water flows in).

but the pump has been running all the time. Earlier the pump went on only when water was needed.

so I think the fill probe works as it should - but the pump don't know when to go on and when off.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like the pump relay on the board has failed in the on position. If you can solder you could order a new one and fit it, otherwise its new board time.


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

I can solder, but would need help in locating the right relay...

side note - the fuse had been literally explode, and fuse holder got some color too.


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you #funinacup for help!

it was pump relay indeed and I was able to get it replaced and my baby is working again!!

Come to Finland, I'll serve you a nice cup of coffee! 😉


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

....And I have a new issue.

my machine have been working normally, but two days ago I noticed that water flow at right hand side group head was weak.

When left hand side filled 1dl in 10sec., right hand side takes 24sec.

at the same water pressure is around 12bar.

any ideas anyone? And if so - does this have something to do with earlier issue?

thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably lime scale or a blockage.


----------



## FracinoFinland (Mar 27, 2021)

Well, I've been descaling it regularly and it has just been on light use for 4months (max. 10 cups a day) at soft water area.

so where could that blockage come from? As it happened "at once".

and how to found out where it is...?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's probably in the area from the solenoid that feeds the group to the group itself. You could check the solenoid first.


----------

